# Please ID for me!!! I think its a sword of some sort



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

I have had these plants for a long time. They where at one time about 8-10 inches tall...they have been replanted in my 75g tank about 3 months ago....they both are not the original plant but rather a baby plant that shot off the original....I think they are swords of some sort....any help would be most appreciated...thanks


----------



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

IS the picture ok? Any suggestions or thoughts here people? Any point in the right direction to ID-ing this plant would help....I have looked online and found nothing...please help! Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WIfishguy373,

I'm sure if it was something someone recognized they would put up a post. I don't know what it is but it doesn't look like a sword that I have seen before.

Could you tell us a little more as to where and how you acquired it? A better close-up picture might help as well.

"Bump" for Cavan, maybe he can ID it.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

whatever it is is pretty and green and healthy...does not look like a sword to me either...


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It might be a Sagittaria (S. platyphylla?). Could You take a closeup of a leaf / leaf tip? Are there tiny teeth on the margin of the leaf tip, or are the margins smooth? Were the runners above the ground or buried?


----------



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

I finally found it online...it is a Echinodorus Quadricostatus that I bought from petco a long time ago...I have made so many transfers, tank wise, I though it didnt survive. I am pretty positive but I could be told something else....let me know please....thanks


more pics.....


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WIfishguy373,

I think you may be correct, it looks a lot like the last picture in your series..


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I still think that it may be a Sagittaria (platyphylla or something similar), as that: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kkyNHlscN...8/wxjnZ4KY4Dc/s320/sagittaria+platyphilla.png 
In Sagittaria, the runners grow mostly below bottom surface. In Echinodorus quadricostatus and other chain swords (now genus Helanthium) above surface. Again: how do the runners of Your plant grow?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a Sagitteria to me, too. Helanthium quadricostatus has leaves that are more narrow at the base.


----------



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

miremonster said:


> I still think that it may be a Sagittaria (platyphylla or something similar), as that: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kkyNHlscN...8/wxjnZ4KY4Dc/s320/sagittaria+platyphilla.png
> In Sagittaria, the runners grow mostly below bottom surface. In Echinodorus quadricostatus and other chain swords (now genus Helanthium) above surface. Again: how do the runners of Your plant grow?


If memory serves me correctly, I have not seen above ground runners from this plant. Like I said it has been transfered from three different tanks over the last 10 months or so. I think they both are offspring, if I may use that term, from the original plants. Thanks for your imput! Let me know what you think.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, IMO it's at least not a chain sword (Helanthium) because there were no surface runners. A definite ID of the species would surely possible only if the plant would flower or fruit in the emersed form. Many Sagittarias are quite difficult to determine. But as far as I know the broad-leaved aquarium Sagittarias are mostly S. platyphylla.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd bet it is a Sagittaria sp. and not the chain-sword. Even if you have moved it several times recently, chain sword would have started sending out visible runners by now, in my experience.


----------

